# Installation guide for BlackVue DR650-2CH dash camera



## Blackhole128

I've finally completed my guide showing how to fit the BlackVue DR650GW-2CH dual dash cam to the MK3 TT.

I've had to revise it (and my installation) because interference almost completely killed my DAB radio reception when the rear camera was attached.

Shielding the rear camera cable with aluminium tape appears to have cured the DAB interference problem completely.

The guide is in PDF form and is unfortunately too big to attach to this post. (Seriously a 3MB limit?! :roll: )

Anyhow, here's a link to the PDF on FileDropper. FileDropper links are temporary, so you may need to bump this topic or PM me for a refresh.

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2

Hope it's of interest!


----------



## Cwd

Nice write up, just a thought when you routed the rear camera back down to the bottom of the door to get along the seal to the back, could you not go straight across the top door seal instead a loop could be push in above the airbag to avoid any issue with that. That would then save the exposed cable up there rear quarter.


----------



## DOD00

Brilliant thanks!


----------



## Blackhole128

Cwd said:


> Nice write up, just a thought when you routed the rear camera back down to the bottom of the door to get along the seal to the back, could you not go straight across the top door seal instead a loop could be push in above the airbag to avoid any issue with that. That would then save the exposed cable up there rear quarter.


I did have it like that initially, but there were two reasons for changing it:

Firstly, I was still concerned about the cable getting in the way of the curtain airbag that drops down from above the passenger-side window. There wasn't any way to check whether the cable would be ok or not and I didn't want to potentially risk injury to my passenger (or anybody else's for that matter).

Secondly, the DAB interference - I suspect that the level of interference may have been partially due to having the cable running along the roof. I've had discussions with a company that does BlackVue installations and they said that sometimes running the cable along the floor helps. Mainly supposition, but keeping the cable away from the roof aerial as much as possible seemed like a sensible thing to do.

For me the exposed cable isn't noticeable as it's behind the passenger seat headrest. The one that annoys me a bit is the one dangling where it goes to the rear hatch, but I can't see a way past that just yet.


----------



## Critter10

Well done and thank you. A very interesting and helpful 'how-to'. I reckon an awful lot of what you have described would be useful for any camera installation, not just the BlackVue. I have a NextBase unit, which I had professionally installed, and whilst the camera is one of the best on the market it is very intrusive as there's no easy way to mount it discreetly. So I will probably change to the Blackvue at some time and your efforts will be invaluable to me.


----------



## Cwd

Thanks that's great info, I have been contemplating the blackvue for some time but couldn't decide whether to get the twin unit or just front facing as I had previously read about the interference over a year ago on other cars, looking at the limited location on a fast back for the rear camera I'm pretty sure it will need to just be the front facing one for me


----------



## Dano28

Brilliant write up and instructions!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mackem47

Thanks. It is amazing the technical support you get on this forum from members. Audi UK should take note!


----------



## Blackhole128

Cwd said:


> Thanks that's great info, I have been contemplating the blackvue for some time but couldn't decide whether to get the twin unit or just front facing as I had previously read about the interference over a year ago on other cars, looking at the limited location on a fast back for the rear camera I'm pretty sure it will need to just be the front facing one for me


The view from the rear isn't fantastic, but with the camera there at least I will get some evidence if my car gets rear-ended. It's happened to me several times over the years, but the last one was a pain. I was stationary, but the young lad who bumped me claimed I had been driving erratically and got some Rottweiler solicitors on his case (he was mucking about with two mates in his car on his 21st birthday, I was stationary in a traffic queue - go figure). Ultimately they lost, but it took 2 years of hassle to get them to pay up for repairs.

Hoping that camera on the rear will act as a lucky charm and I'll never get bumped again!

Here's a typical view with the rear camera at the top of the rear window:









Since that photo was taken, I have bought and fitted a pair of polarizing filters for the cameras which reduce the reflections you can see on that image.


----------



## Cwd

The best solution for the rear would be to utilise the reverse camera location, it's a wonder no car manufacturers have jumped onto a built in solution especially with all the tech these cars have


----------



## CriTTs

Hi Guys, I am new to the forum and a first time TT owner.
I have just picked up my TTS Roadster and took my BlackVue out of my A3 8V before I traded it in, so now thinking about installing it in the TT.
However being a roadster I am a bit stumped as to where to put the rear can? Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.
Chris


----------



## DOD00

Hey Blackhole,

So I've installed the rear camera through the rudder ducting etc and now the wiring is completely invisible. Totally delighted! No big deal all you need to do is use some trim removers and bravery to pass (in my case some painting rope )under roof lining through rubber trunking with the help of a clothes hanger etc then plug it back in! Takes about a half hour in good weather with a lot of patience ( I don't have a lot so happy). Great result - I took some poor photos which I'll try upload!


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi Dod00 - that sounds great - can't wait to see your photos!

Did you bother doing the rear cable shielding?


----------



## DOD00

Hey, I didn't bother with the shielding and thankfully everything works just fine.


----------



## mattb5906

Thanks for taking the time to document this.
Any chance of a new link to your installation guide please?

Bought one of these last week. Hopefully get a chance to fit it this weekend


----------



## Jake70

Haha he's in demand. I asked Blackhole for this a few days ago. I'll wait for his reply as I wouldn't want to be cheeky and share his property without permission


----------



## ianle

Hi Blackhole - does the guide go into how to get the trim cover off above the rear view mirror to then get the cable into the headlining? That's the bit I'm struggling with at the moment and the file dropper link wants me to sign up and not give me access to your guide...

Thanks,
Ian.


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi Guys,

I've updated the filedropper link in my original post so that it works for a while.

I hope it helps!

One more tip - if you have a data sim in the car with the hotspot enabled, connecting the BlackVue to it for cloud services really hammers your data allowance and doesn't give much usefulness in return. Mine got through a 24 GB payg sim in 3 months!

Ian - I didn't remove the trim around the rear view mirror - I just lifted the edge of the headlining and tucked the cables underneath. Pretty tidy and easier I think.


----------



## mattb5906

Thanks. The guide is excellent!
Hopefully I won't set the airbag off


----------



## Matrix

How are you finding the blackvue for picture quality? I have seen several reviews that say it's poor & pixilates?


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi Matrix,

I've not really found it wanting so far - I'll try to pop a few example shots up on here this weekend for you to look at. Not had any need to use it for evidence so far, though a woman sailing through a red light when my green had been on for 3 seconds nearly changed that yesterday!


----------



## CBR600RR

Hi. The link seems to have expired. Would you be kind enough to re link?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake70

Does anybody know if it's possible to easliy remove the glove compartment door? Hardwired my dashcam into the fuse box but had problems with it lately, and now the power to the Power Magic Pro box seems to have gone. The glovebox door is really difficult to work around so would be great if it could be fairly easily removed.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah when I was doing a bit of wiring in there I thought the same but couldn't see any easy way of getting the lid off.


----------



## Jake70

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah when I was doing a bit of wiring in there I thought the same but couldn't see any easy way of getting the lid off.


Not just me then


----------



## ThePhoenix

Jake70 said:


> Does anybody know if it's possible to easliy remove the glove compartment door? Hardwired my dashcam into the fuse box but had problems with it lately, and now the power to the Power Magic Pro box seems to have gone. The glovebox door is really difficult to work around so would be great if it could be fairly easily removed.


Not checked this out yet, but noticed this the other day and though the TT looked the same and may have the same mechinism?

If it is the same please let me (us) know.

Cheers.


----------



## Wak

Matrix said:


> How are you finding the blackvue for picture quality? I have seen several reviews that say it's poor & pixilates?


I'm having a few problems with my Blackview but support have been great.

1st prob is it does event recording in normal mode with all the G sensors set to 0 
Make sure your on the latest firmware 2.0007 at least.

2nd is its rebooting but also picture quality stutters.

For this I've been advised that Sandisk cards are not compatible although it is improved if you set it to 15 frames per second front and rear.

Blackvue recommend their own cards which are tested, usually made By Delkin.
I've got one on order to test soon.

Overall I like the unit specially with the latest cloud connectivity but the card compatibility issue cost me loss of useful footage recently because it also kept rebooting but this hasn't happened since setting it to 15fps rather than 30fps on the Sandisk card I'm using.

Picture quality is great IMO other than these issues to get over


----------



## Jake70

ThePhoenix said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if it's possible to easliy remove the glove compartment door? Hardwired my dashcam into the fuse box but had problems with it lately, and now the power to the Power Magic Pro box seems to have gone. The glovebox door is really difficult to work around so would be great if it could be fairly easily removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Not checked this out yet, but noticed this the other day and though the TT looked the same and may have the same mechinism?
> 
> If it is the same please let me (us) know.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

No it's a different mechanism on the TT because the fuse panel is accessible via the removable plate at the back of the glove box. Can't see anything obvious, but surely it can't be that difficult?! :?


----------



## Jmr78

I'm having a blackvue fitted in a couple of days. Can anyone tell me how the cloud works, presumably I will have to get a SIM card for it to connect to. I'm a bit clueless with these things!. Ive not got the tech pack so not purchased a card yet. Any info on this hugely appreciated.


----------



## Jake70

Wak said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding the blackvue for picture quality? I have seen several reviews that say it's poor & pixilates?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is its rebooting but also picture quality stutters.
> 
> For this I've been advised that Sandisk cards are not compatible although it is improved if you set it to 15 frames per second front and rear.
> 
> Blackvue recommend their own cards which are tested, usually made By Delkin.
> I've got one on order to test soon.
Click to expand...

Wak did you receive and try the Delkin SD Card??
My Blackvue is restarting too so I'm hoping it's the card, rather than the camera


----------



## nig327

Its the card !

I had the same problem with my DR650S. The camera would restart randomly and the picture was poor. Also I notice the camera was getting hot when running. I had a san disk 64GB ultra pro card. I replace it with the Lexar x300 card which was cheaper that the delkin but have simlar write/read speeds. This cured all the problems straight away. The other thing I got was a polarisation filter which clipped on to the camera. This improved reflections but did not fully remove them.


----------



## Jake70

nig327 said:


> Its the card !
> 
> I had the same problem with my DR650S. The camera would restart randomly and the picture was poor. Also I notice the camera was getting hot when running. I had a san disk 64GB ultra pro card. I replace it with the Lexar x300 card which was cheaper that the delkin but have simlar write/read speeds. This cured all the problems straight away. The other thing I got was a polarisation filter which clipped on to the camera. This improved reflections but did not fully remove them.


Nice one. I'm using a Sandisk 64gb card too. Looks like I'm buying a new one. That polarisation filter sounds interesting, I'll have a look for one as the reflections can be a bit of a pain can't they.


----------



## nig327

I found this article useful.

http://blackvueshop.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=721

I went for the Lexar as mymemory had it on offer at the time.

Also this was the filter I got.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131183323075?ss ... 1497.l2649


----------



## Jake70

That's a really interesting read about the different SD cards. Think I might go for the Lexar too


----------



## Jake70

Can anyone help me out here. I'm a total novice with auto electrics and wanted to use a circuit tester, you know the type that looks like a screwdriver with a light in it, to check which fuses to use for hardwiring my Blackvue into the fuse panel. I bought a tester a few weeks back, connected the crocodile clip to a metal part and touched a few fuses expecting to see the light come on - nothing. Tried with the ignition on and off, still the same. I thought the tester was faulty so just bought a new one, exactly the same thing, nothing whatsoever. Tried connecting the crocodile clip to different metal parts of the bodywork but nothing happens when touching the fuses. Am I missing something totally obvious here?


----------



## brittan

Jake70 said:


> Am I missing something totally obvious here?


Yes; that type of tester is designed for use on AC systems - with you as part of the circuit.

You need something simple like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-6V-12V-TE ... 1137706116
or a volt meter with a 12v DC setting.

Or make up something yourself with a 12v bulb, some wire and croc clips.


----------



## Jake70

brittan said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something totally obvious here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; that type of tester is designed for use on AC systems - with you as part of the circuit.
> 
> You need something simple like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-6V-12V-TE ... 1137706116
> or a volt meter with a 12v DC setting.
> 
> Or make up something yourself with a 12v bulb, some wire and croc clips.
Click to expand...

Thanks brittan. I don't understand why the testers I bought were labelled as automotive? Pretty annoyed by that, even though they're only cheap. I'll try that one on eBay. Thanks again


----------



## Jake70

Hang on, I've just checked and mine says DC tester??


----------



## ZephyR2

Jake70 said:


> Hang on, I've just checked and mine says DC tester??


Check it across the battery terminals to make sure it's working.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## brittan

Ok, I read it that you added the wire and clip. Try it direct on the battery to prove it works.


----------



## Matrix

Finding a suitable earth in the TT is difficult at best. I made the mistake of thinking some of the dash parts were metal when in actual fact they weren't or were coated or something preventing the croc clip from making contact.


----------



## ZephyR2

For testing purposes the metal door stay (the strap that stops too opening too far) is usually a good place.


----------



## migzy

hey peeps,

just wondering what sensitivity you have yours set at.

i've got mine down to 17 and it still sets of collision alerts every time i accelerate and go over bumps

cheers

migzy


----------



## Blackhole128

I've got my sensitivity turned right down to single digits (can't remember the exact number and too lazy to go out to the car to get the SD card out!).

Still triggers on bumps, potholes and my driving. It's the one thing I think isn't so good on the BlackVue. Could do with it being 10x less sensitive.


----------



## RoundSquare

Blackhole128 said:


> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> Hope it's of interest!


Any chance of refreshing this? I'm just about to fit one to my daughters TT.
Thanks


----------



## Blackhole128

RoundSquare said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> Hope it's of interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of refreshing this? I'm just about to fit one to my daughters TT.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No problem:

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2

Hope it helps!


----------



## Wak

Jake70 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding the blackvue for picture quality? I have seen several reviews that say it's poor & pixilates?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is its rebooting but also picture quality stutters.
> 
> For this I've been advised that Sandisk cards are not compatible although it is improved if you set it to 15 frames per second front and rear.
> 
> Blackvue recommend their own cards which are tested, usually made By Delkin.
> I've got one on order to test soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wak did you receive and try the Delkin SD Card??
> My Blackvue is restarting too so I'm hoping it's the card, rather than the camera
Click to expand...

Only buy class 3 cards for a dual camera setup at full 30fps and highest quality.

I did get a Delkin class 1 but same happened and got refunded eventually.
Did my own research and got 4K ready cards and currently a Sandisk 128gb class 3 card is working fine, no more reboots.


----------



## Wak

Blackhole128 said:


> I've got my sensitivity turned right down to single digits (can't remember the exact number and too lazy to go out to the car to get the SD card out!).
> 
> Still triggers on bumps, potholes and my driving. It's the one thing I think isn't so good on the BlackVue. Could do with it being 10x less sensitive.


Get the latest firmware earlier ones were bugged, 2.007 I think is current.
Change the sensitivity in normal mode to 0 as you don't need event recording if it's recording while driving.

Leave the parking mode sensitivity high for incidents [GRIMACING FACE]


----------



## Blackhole128

Wak said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my sensitivity turned right down to single digits (can't remember the exact number and too lazy to go out to the car to get the SD card out!).
> 
> Still triggers on bumps, potholes and my driving. It's the one thing I think isn't so good on the BlackVue. Could do with it being 10x less sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the latest firmware earlier ones were bugged, 2.007 I think is current.
> Change the sensitivity in normal mode to 0 as you don't need event recording if it's recording while driving.
> 
> Leave the parking mode sensitivity high for incidents [GRIMACING FACE]
Click to expand...

Thanks Wak - will update it next chance I get.


----------



## RoundSquare

Blackhole128 said:


> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> Hope it's of interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of refreshing this? I'm just about to fit one to my daughters TT.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> 
> Hope it helps!
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Appreciated.


----------



## ray3733

Blackhole128 said:


> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> Hope it's of interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of refreshing this? I'm just about to fit one to my daughters TT.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> 
> Hope it helps!
Click to expand...

Hi ya, i couldn't find the file from file drop, do you mind to send again?


----------



## Jive-man

Hi, I could not find the file from file drop down, would do you mind to launch it again?

many thanks


----------



## Blackhole128

Jive-man said:


> Hi, I could not find the file from file drop down, would do you mind to launch it again?
> 
> many thanks


Hi Guys - sorry missed your posts (especially the one from March!)

Guide is here:

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2

Hope it's in time and it helps!


----------



## James cole

Doesnt work for me lol


----------



## Blackhole128

James cole said:


> Doesnt work for me lol


Hi James - just tested my link and it works fine. Be sure to click on my last link (not the one on the original post).

It needs you to enter a "Captcha" code to make sure you're human before it will download.


----------



## James cole

Blackhole128 said:


> James cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt work for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James - just tested my link and it works fine. Be sure to click on my last link (not the one on the original post).
> 
> It needs you to enter a "Captcha" code to make sure you're human before it will download.
Click to expand...

It works now... I was getting 404 not found but now its fine! Thank you!


----------



## brittan

I finally got around to fitting my Blackvue a few weeks ago and used the very good guide by Blackhole128. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I used a different route for the cable to the rear camera. I did do the tedious cable shielding job with the aluminium tape but I made a simple device out of scrap bits of wood to clamp the cable taught in 18" sections. That meant I was able to use both hands to apply the tape.

For the cable to the rear camera I decided to use the most direct route above the headlining. It's easy to pull down the rear edge of the headlining towards the centre. I then removed the courtesy light above passenger side sun visor and carefully pushed some fibre glass access rods from the rear to exit at the hole for the courtesy light. Then I tied on some string and retrieved that so I had a pull-through running from the light hole to the centre rear of the headlining. Finally I used a small length of old fashioned curtain wire to get the string from the light unit hole to the front edge of the headlining.

The string was then used to very carefully pull through the camera cable from rear to front. I thought that the cable plug might cause some problems but it went easily. That left a lot of cable at the rear which I carefully pushed into the void above the headlining. I still have the small loop on the passenger side where the cable goes to the boot lid but it's unnoticeable in normal driving.

I had some concerns that placing the cable in the roof may cause some interference but those fears seem unfounded. I tested many DAB radio stations and could detect no interference and the sat nav works fine with no evidence of dropped signal etc.

I have fibre glass rod like this: http://www.screwfix.com/p/cable-access-kit-10m/82483


----------



## ormandj

What connectors does the rear camera cable use? Is the cable coaxial style cable, or just two conductor? If it's coaxial I have tons of great stuff at home from my amateur radio hobby and will just terminate it myself if they are standard connectors. How silly they haven't been able to get properly shielded cable. I saw some posts by Blackvue on the issue and upgraded cables from 2014 but sounds like they still haven't been able to resolve it. How silly.


----------



## ormandj

DOD00 said:


> Hey Blackhole,
> 
> So I've installed the rear camera through the rudder ducting etc and now the wiring is completely invisible. Totally delighted! No big deal all you need to do is use some trim removers and bravery to pass (in my case some painting rope )under roof lining through rubber trunking with the help of a clothes hanger etc then plug it back in! Takes about a half hour in good weather with a lot of patience ( I don't have a lot so happy). Great result - I took some poor photos which I'll try upload!


I know it has been quite some time but I was curious if you were able to post those photos? Thank you!


----------



## brittan

ormandj said:


> What connectors does the rear camera cable use? Is the cable coaxial style cable, or just two conductor? If it's coaxial I have tons of great stuff at home from my amateur radio hobby and will just terminate it myself if they are standard connectors. How silly they haven't been able to get properly shielded cable. I saw some posts by Blackvue on the issue and upgraded cables from 2014 but sounds like they still haven't been able to resolve it. How silly.


It's a small diameter coaxial cable with moulded on connectors (also small), one straight and one right angle. 
The cable is quite long (5m?) so using the direct route gave me quite a lot of excess cable to deal with. On Blackvue accessories the cable comes in 6, 10, 15 and 20 metre lengths. There's also a 1.5m length but it's is not listed for this camera.


----------



## ormandj

brittan said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What connectors does the rear camera cable use? Is the cable coaxial style cable, or just two conductor? If it's coaxial I have tons of great stuff at home from my amateur radio hobby and will just terminate it myself if they are standard connectors. How silly they haven't been able to get properly shielded cable. I saw some posts by Blackvue on the issue and upgraded cables from 2014 but sounds like they still haven't been able to resolve it. How silly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small diameter coaxial cable with moulded on connectors (also small), one straight and one right angle.
> The cable is quite long (5m?) so using the direct route gave me quite a lot of excess cable to deal with. On Blackvue accessories the cable comes in 6, 10, 15 and 20 metre lengths. There's also a 1.5m length but it's is not listed for this camera.
Click to expand...

Does it look anything like either of these re: connector (and if so, which)?:










If it's MCX, this should be easy to resolve with quality coax.


----------



## brittan

The description of the connectors does indeed say MCX:

- Length: 10 m / 32.80 ft
- Jack Type : MCX(Right Angle) to MCX(Straight)
- Cable : RG-174
- Weight: 0.313 lb / 142 g

On both connectors the insulator is concentric with the plug body as in your picture of the straight (50 ohm) connector.

I take that there is a possibility to make made to length cables with the correct connectors and better quality coax.


----------



## ormandj

brittan said:


> The description of the connectors does indeed say MCX:
> 
> - Length: 10 m / 32.80 ft
> - Jack Type : MCX(Right Angle) to MCX(Straight)
> - Cable : RG-174
> - Weight: 0.313 lb / 142 g
> 
> On both connectors the insulator is concentric with the plug body as in your picture of the straight (50 ohm) connector.
> 
> I take that there is a possibility to make made to length cables with the correct connectors and better quality coax.


That's correct, I'll dig through my spools of coax and see what I have that might be a better fit once my RS comes in and I'm installing a dash cam. Sounds like Blackvue is going cheap for some reason; doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Blackhole128

Here's a close-up of the connector from my BlackVue rear cable. (The silver tape is my attempt at shielding it):










PS - My cable had right-angle connectors at each end:


----------



## debonair

Glad I found this thread. I have the Blackvue installed in my JCW but I didn't install myself as I have no clue when it comes to stuff like that. When I get my TT the Blackvue will be going in there.

I've lost DAB severely in my JCW since the Blackvue was installed. Couldn't understand why. Now I know, thanks to this thread!


----------



## mattb5906

I tested my BlackView cam with a nearfield sniffer probe (at various points) and a spectrum analyser at my work and I couldn't detect any emmisions regardless of which mode it was in (live stream, recording, WiFi on-off etc). 200 MHz range was flat. Probe and equipment was definitely working as it was able to pick up part of my keyfob transmission when pressed.

Based on that, I didn't add any external shielding or ferrites to the cable and I've been fortunate enough to not have any problems with DAB interference on mine. So I'm assuming they have fixed it on the later models.

I also ran the cable from the fuse box, up the passenger's door pillar, through the roof lining and into the boot through the grommet and though the wide plastic trim (although not in that order). Such a pain in the ass getting into the boot with the wires hidden.

As others have said, don't go for cheap/ non mainstream branded class 10 memory cards. I bought two different ones marked as class 10, but when benchmarked/tested, their write and read speeds were well below the minimum specifications. This causes the BlackVue to crash and reboot frequently (normally with a seg fault), which could be argued as poor firmware design on BlackVue's part as well.


----------



## Blackhole128

mattb5906 said:


> I tested my BlackView cam with a nearfield sniffer probe (at various points) and a spectrum analyser at my work and I couldn't detect any emmisions regardless of which mode it was in (live stream, recording, WiFi on-off etc). 200 MHz range was flat. Probe and equipment was definitely working as it was able to pick up part of my keyfob transmission when pressed.
> 
> Based on that, I didn't add any external shielding or ferrites to the cable and I've been fortunate enough to not have any problems with DAB interference on mine. So I'm assuming they have fixed it on the later models.
> 
> I also ran the cable from the fuse box, up the passenger's door pillar, through the roof lining and into the boot through the grommet and though the wide plastic trim (although not in that order). Such a pain in the ass getting into the boot with the wires hidden.
> 
> As others have said, don't go for cheap/ non mainstream branded class 10 memory cards. I bought two different ones marked as class 10, but when benchmarked/tested, their write and read speeds were well below the minimum specifications. This causes the BlackVue to crash and reboot frequently (normally with a seg fault), which could be argued as poor firmware design on BlackVue's part as well.


I hope they have. I did converse with BlackVue in Korea a year ago. They were very responsive to emails. Even sent them a copy of my "installation guide" so they could see the lengths I had to go to in order to shield the cable. Perhaps they made some mods to their design for the camera or cable as a result?

The trouble is, there's no easy way for most people to determine if their product will cause DAB interference and once you've fitted the cable it's a pain to remove, shield and replace it.

PS - The last spectrum analyser I used had bubble memory installed, so that might give you a clue as to how long ago that was! :wink:


----------



## brittan

mattb5906 said:


> As others have said, don't go for cheap/ non mainstream branded class 10 memory cards. I bought two different ones marked as class 10, but when benchmarked/tested, their write and read speeds were well below the minimum specifications. This causes the BlackVue to crash and reboot frequently (normally with a seg fault), which could be argued as poor firmware design on BlackVue's part as well.


Is there a definite "best" card to use? 
I'm currently using cards from 7dayshop.com and for the most part they are OK. Occasionally I find that a journey or part of it has not been recorded but that's without any indication (the spoken info) from the Blackvue that it's rebooting.
The problem seems to be more prevalent as the capacity of the card goes up:
16GB - problem rare
32GB - occasional problem
64GB - more often problem
128GB - stopped using them in the Blackvue


----------



## Blackhole128

brittan said:


> mattb5906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As others have said, don't go for cheap/ non mainstream branded class 10 memory cards. I bought two different ones marked as class 10, but when benchmarked/tested, their write and read speeds were well below the minimum specifications. This causes the BlackVue to crash and reboot frequently (normally with a seg fault), which could be argued as poor firmware design on BlackVue's part as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a definite "best" card to use?
> I'm currently using cards from 7dayshop.com and for the most part they are OK. Occasionally I find that a journey or part of it has not been recorded but that's without any indication (the spoken info) from the Blackvue that it's rebooting.
> The problem seems to be more prevalent as the capacity of the card goes up:
> 16GB - problem rare
> 32GB - occasional problem
> 64GB - more often problem
> 128GB - stopped using them in the Blackvue
Click to expand...

I use a Samsung EVO 128GB card in mine and I've never had a problem:










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Memory ... +128GB+evo

It's possible that I've just been lucky, but like I said - that device has been trouble-free for me.


----------



## brittan

Thanks Blackhole.

In the meantime I found this comparison of cards on the Blackvue site:

http://blackvueshop.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=721


----------



## kennowaybino

Considering fitting a dash cam / is this one the best or possibly best value and quality


----------



## Omychron

Hi Blackhole,

mind re-hosting the PDF file?
Would like to have a look, I'm interested in installing a cam too.

Thank you!


----------



## Blackhole128

Omychron said:


> Hi Blackhole,
> 
> mind re-hosting the PDF file?
> Would like to have a look, I'm interested in installing a cam too.
> 
> Thank you!


Sure - here it is:

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2

Hope it helps!


----------



## Omychron

Thanks a lot! Very interesting writeup.


----------



## macadamia

can you kindly refresh the installation guide link?


----------



## Blackhole128

macadamia said:


> can you kindly refresh the installation guide link?


No problem:

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2


----------



## KSixTT6

Great guide, will be looking to do this when my TT arrives


----------



## jiachlew

Very good guide, thanks!


----------



## mark_tts

i followed the guide today which was extremely helpful but i found it was possible to run the cable to the rear camera under the plastic trim at the bottom of the door* (using a pvc fishing cable) which then allows a route to the boot using the gap between the rear seat cushion and the plastic trim. this way there is no cable visible at all.

i've got a plan to fit the rear camera to the roof rather than to the rear windscreen to avoid the cable loop without damaging the headlining, will post pics if it works! 

*my camera is a dod rc500 so the cable diameters/plugs might be a different size to the blackvue.

cheers

mark


----------



## mark_tts

can someone point me to some real world footage, preferably that they've taken themselves, of the either the blackvue 750 or garmin 55/65.

the dod rc500s i bought is totally crap and is being returned. it looked awesome in the comparison review i watched (



), unfortunately its nowhere near as good.

the parking mode is set off by the noise from the sensor meaning it records continuously when my car is in the garage. at over £300 i think that's unacceptable.

got to undo all that great cable routing now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rizo9

I have a mini 806 in both the a6 and tts and they work pretty well. Although only forward facing and no parking mode. I can get some footage if you like?


----------



## mark_tts

thanks, yes if you have some footage on youtube that would be great

any recommendations are appreciated

i wonder why none of the big camera manufacturers are supplying devices yet, like canon, sony or gopro? the garmin camera looks pretty good plus its tiny


----------



## wendineill

mark_tts said:


> thanks, yes if you have some footage on youtube that would be great
> 
> any recommendations are appreciated
> 
> i wonder why none of the big camera manufacturers are supplying devices yet, like canon, sony or gopro? the garmin camera looks pretty good plus its tiny


Still considering which one myself, though do fancy the Blackview 750 2-channel. Guy at Halfords said there will be some loose cabling in the rear window for the rear camera though, does that sound right? :?


----------



## Km6rff

Hi. Would your u be kind enough to renew the password for file dropper or= if it's easier - just email it to [email protected]
Ta


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi,

For some strange reason, the link didn't need renewing - the old one still works (and it's been a while since I refreshed filedropper).

Anyhow: https://www.filedropper.com/installatio ... edr650rev2

should do it for you. If not, let me know.


----------



## h11tsr

Hi - just keep landing on the filedropper home page.

Could you please upload again or send a revised link please

Thanks


----------



## muppetboy

Any one help on this file


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi there - sorry I only just spotted your request!

I've uploaded it again. Hope you find it useful.

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2


----------



## muppetboy

excellent thank you

Andy


----------



## h11tsr

Brilliant - got it now.
Great guide.

Thanks.


----------



## ab54666

Can you upload it again


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi - I only drop by occasionally, so apologies for the wait!

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2


----------



## ab54666

Many thanks


----------



## VorsprungDur

Blackhole128 said:


> Hi - I only drop by occasionally, so apologies for the wait!
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2


Anyone got a copy to share?


----------



## Blackhole128

Hi - I've uploaded it again for you:

http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2

Hope it helps!


----------



## VorsprungDur

Blackhole128 said:


> Hi - I've uploaded it again for you:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/installation ... edr650rev2
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks


----------



## hadavenport

Hello, please could you upload the file again? Thanks very much


----------



## Blackhole128

hadavenport said:


> Hello, please could you upload the file again? Thanks very much


Hi - I just tried the link in the post above yours and it still works for me.

Here it is again just in case: https://www.filedropper.com/installatio ... edr650rev2

Try it and if it doesn't work for you, let me know.


----------



## jonoaskew

Blackhole128 said:


> Hi - I just tried the link in the post above yours and it still works for me.
> 
> Here it is again just in case: https://www.filedropper.com/installatio ... edr650rev2
> 
> Try it and if it doesn't work for you, let me know.



Hi is there any way you can reupload this please? 

Cheers!


----------



## Blackhole128

For anybody trying to download my installation guide - filedropper seems to be pretty much useless at the moment.

I've put it on WeTransfer, but the free service has a paltry 7-day expiry on the links. 

Latest link from today is here: Installation of BlackVue DR650 rev 2.pdf

I recently had to use my own guide to upgrade to a DR900-2CH system - the fuse points and earthing point worked fine with it - the Power Magic Pro does not work with the newer camera systems, so don't bother trying it. (I did and despite switching the polarity, the Power Magic Pro can't handle the current needed for the 900 dual camera with cellular connectivity module, so needs to be directly wired).

If anybody needs the manual in future, either PM me (there may be a wait as I don't check often) or if any of the Admins think it's worthy of putting in the forum download area I'd be happy to supply my last version to put in there.


----------



## Armino123

Can you please upload it again? Thanks!


----------

